# Norwalk CT - Free 50lb bags of sand



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Free 50lb bags of sand they say sakrete its 9 nor 10 bags you load on your truck im not posting a pic so don't ask


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dry sand?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yes


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pic??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Pic??


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't need pics,how about shipping?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

your kidding right 500 or 600 lbs


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

leigh said:


> Don't need pics,how about shipping?


Hold on, let me check a tidal chart


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Free 50lb bags of sand they say sakrete its 9 nor 10 bags you load on your truck im not posting a pic so don't ask





PLOWMAN45 said:


> your kidding right 500 or 600 lbs


At 50# each 9 or 10 bags should weigh 450 or 500# net plus the weight of the bag which can't bee more than 1/2# each. Even at 1# each for the bag max weight would be 459# or 510#..... Are you sure it's dry?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BUFF said:


> At 50# each 9 or 10 bags should weigh 450 or 500# net plus the weight of the bag which can't bee more than 1/2# each. Even at 1# each for the bag max weight would be 459# or 510#..... Are you sure it's dry?


Including pallet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

the Suburbanite said:


> Including pallet.


D'Oh......


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> your kidding right 500 or 600 lbs


 Hmm. I'm 15 miles from you ! This was a semi humorous bump.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

sand is gone


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bummer...I was on my way.


----------

